# New here.... :)



## Ihateusernames (Oct 8, 2015)

So I'm new. :smthumbup: 
Three kids. One husband. Two cats. One house. Two cars. 
Found this place after doing a specific search on relationship stuff (intimate wise). 


I had no clue places like this existed. Nice concept. Great diversity. Looking fwd to reading and posting and hopefully not violating any more rules :toast:


----------

